# Moving to Canada from the UK



## Andiwoo (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi

I'm looking to move from the UK to Canada in the next couple of years. I'm a qualified roofer and a qualified Electrician.

My query for anyone living in Canada if they have static caravan parks like the ones we have in the UK? as an example 'Haven Holiday parks'. It won't let me add a link. 

The reason being is I could possibly get a job at one here so maybe that experience in that side of electrics would give me a bigger opportunity to get employment there. But I know they tend to use camper vans or RV's in Canada and America so I wasn't sure whether they use static caravan parks

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There are Trailer Parks with static trailers. I had a look at the Haven Holiday Parks and it looks something like a Butlins or Pontins. I have friends who had a static trailer in a nice park facility. It had a pool and community centre but was nothing as ugly as a holiday camp.


----------



## Andiwoo (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you for the reply, much appreciated.

Ideal so the experience of testing and inspecting caravans could possibly help me then for when I finally make the move. I don't suppose you can send me a link to a big static caravan camp site could you? 

Butlins and pontins are more chalets than static caravan parks but they're of a similar nature when it comes to testing requirements in the UK. Good to know they have holiday parks like the ones in the UK though


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Have a look at this. There are many such places. To ease any searches you may undertake they are called trailer parks in North America. 
LOVESICK LAKE PARK: Kawartha Ontario Trailer Park Camping Cottages Resort - Lovesick Lake Park


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Roofer is not an occupation for which one needs to be qualified here so that one won't help. If you are a qualified electrician that will help and I am not sure experience matters, just the qualification.


----------



## PastyPete (Oct 13, 2013)

love this forum as we have an RV too and may bring it over


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

PastyPete said:


> love this forum as we have an RV too and may bring it over


FYI, you cannot import vehicle into Canada unless it's a minimum of 15 years old.


----------



## PastyPete (Oct 13, 2013)

nooooo .... terrible news thanks though !


----------

